# greg chapple kicked in orrissa



## harmu.com (Jan 22, 2007)

will greg chapple go to australlia now, greg chapple is kicked in orrissa. also how many people will vote for killanga sean now;


----------



## desertwind (Jan 22, 2007)

This is ridiculous. What bad he may be (I don't think he's bad, anyway), we must not do that.

And what I understand from rediff.com is that, he's slapped for not including orissa players in Indian Teams. What the hell ???


----------



## supernova (Jan 22, 2007)

Angry fan slaps Greg Chappell AFP Monday, January 22, 2007  15:24 IST





BHUBANESWAR: India's cricket coach Greg Chappell was on Monday slapped by a fan who was angry about player selection.



Chappell, a former Australian captain, was hit and pushed as the Indian team arrived in Bhubaneswar, in Orissa, to play a one-day international against the West Indies.



Indian cricket board vice-president Rajiv Shukla said that the 58-year-old Chappell was unhurt and had been immediately rushed into the team bus stationed outside the airport gate.



"My information is that Greg has not been hurt but this is a serious security lapse on part of the Orissa police," said Shukla, speaking from New Delhi.



"We have demanded that the state government increase security for the two teams."



The attacker, identified as Biranchi Maharana by local officials, was arrested soon after the incident.    "I am angry with Chappell because no player from Orissa has been included in the national team," Maharana shouted to reporters before being whisked away in a police jeep.



Chappell won the coaching job for India in June 2005 and has faced close scrutiny in a cricket-mad nation desperate to see its team succeed on the international scene.



The second one-dayer will be played in neighbouring Cuttack on Wednesday. India won the first game in Nagpur on Sunday to take a 1-0 lead in the four-match series.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2007)

see the poll-more votes for yes,it shows we don't have the manners to treat the outsiders.All these incidents add to the ruin of our "image" in the world(remember the brangelina incident?)


----------



## hailgautam (Jan 24, 2007)

that is Kalinga Sena - some useless a** h****, insignificant souls needing a way to get recognized by their _gallike kutte_.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2007)

I am surprised at a POLL going on such a topic.Is a poll required to justify such a thing.I am even more surprised that people have voted for yes.Maybe I'll soon get anonymous -ve reps also.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 24, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> I am surprised at a POLL going on such a topic.Is a poll required to justify such a thing.I am even more surprised that people have voted for yes.Maybe I'll soon get anonymous -ve reps also.



totally agree . sometimes i cant figure out the wonderful people livin in india!!!
mera bharat mahan 100 me se 99 beiman!!!


----------



## ambandla (Jan 24, 2007)

it's ridiculous. What did Greg do? Question the selection panel. Slapping someome is just f***ing stupid.


----------



## titun (Jan 24, 2007)

*I strictly condemn this*

I am from Orissa, and I know this "Kalinga Sena" very well.

They are the most idiotic bunch of creatures in our beautiful state, always step ahead and only cause disturbances whenever our little state comes into national/international limelight for a good cause. They only bring bad reputation for our people  

I remember exactly the year when SRK's ASHOKA was released. A very little part of it was filmed in Orissa, and when the film was released here, this "Kalinga Sena" activities tried to burn the cinema complex, citing the reason that "It insulted and hurt the sentiments of the people of Orissa"   
I have seen the movie, it has nothing that will hurt a normal Odiya person.

Who they are to decide what hurts the people of our state  
It is only their activities which hurts most. If u happen to know any Odiya [person belonging to Orissa] guy, they are very humble & cool.

*Kalinga Sena is a shame for Orissa.*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2007)

^^There are such type of organizations in every state.Orissa is not an exception.But the bad thing is, Orissa can be blacklisted as a cricket venu because of that F-word er.


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 24, 2007)

What concerns me about this poll is not the image of India but the fairness of our people. A titun said, Kalinga Sena is just a faction which creates tensions in Orissa just like Shiv Sena and other 'moral police'. They are ordinary people, sick of being nothing (consciously or subconciously) and will get to whatever it takes to get attention, be it reinforce warped ideas about 'morality', 'culture', 'westernisation': or engage in such attention seeking activities as these. That man and Kalinga Sena achieved their basic purpose, attention. For those who voted yes, I don't condemn you, honesty is best. But I would like to ask, do you really want to be associated with a group of ignorant people who attack an Australian man for no fault of his. The incident sounds of racism, we go on harping about how an illiterate nurse was racist against Shilpa yet we approve the slapping of a white old man who is almost as old as your father/grandfather - isn't it double standards?


----------



## titun (Jan 24, 2007)

Very well said. We have to be true to ourselfs, thats why those who voted the act as good can't be blamed, after all its what they fell.
But we certainly can't support the act of these miscreants.

If we India has a rich cultural value, then does it mean people in the west don't have any decency ?? 

These people are only ruining our country's reputation in the global scenario.


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 24, 2007)

titun said:
			
		

> If we India has a rich cultural value, then does it mean people in the west don't have any decency ??
> 
> These people are only ruining our country's reputation in the global scenario.



Exactly. I have lived in UK for quite some time and I was quite put off by the way a lot of even 'educated' Indians conduct themselves. Sure we have a culture which best suits us but does that mean flouting British laws and being racist against 'goras'. A lot of Indian families in UK live in a frozen world, a cocoon, unwilling to interact with whites, reluctance of their sons and daughters marrying a white (oh such family dishonour! ), letting their sons have sex with white girls without commitment (white girls are meat anyway!), living in closed 'desi' society and making an invisible cocoon keeping out goras (unless some personal gain is involved). Then we make a hue and cry about racism. We have to accept other people, for what they are instead of using our own scale to judge their morality and culture. We don't have to abandon our culture and follow theirs to do this we can just integrate and mix while keeping our own.

Kalinga Sena have shown that racist and intolerant face of India, glorifying it is going to show the world how biased and hippocritic we are, not to mention a nation without fairness and conscience - a nation of self-centredness. Believe it or not, the whites respect and like Indians and our culture, we don't have to prove them its better and the ones who make comments are the 'Kalinga Sena' and 'Shiv Sena' of their people, they don't represent the people.


----------



## nix (Jan 25, 2007)

very good for the reputation of india...
f@*#(*g a)) what the hell does he think he's doing? will be even get a single rupee?cricket crazy fanatics.
i stopped watching cricket long time back....


----------



## mediator (Jan 25, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> What concerns me about this poll is not the image of India but the fairness of our people. A titun said, Kalinga Sena is just a faction which creates tensions in Orissa just like Shiv Sena and other 'moral police'. They are ordinary people, sick of being nothing (consciously or subconciously) and will get to whatever it takes to get attention, be it reinforce warped ideas about 'morality', 'culture', 'westernisation': or engage in such attention seeking activities as these. That man and Kalinga Sena achieved their basic purpose, attention. For those who voted yes, I don't condemn you, honesty is best. But I would like to ask, do you really want to be associated with a group of ignorant people who attack an Australian man for no fault of his. The incident sounds of racism, we go on harping about how an illiterate nurse was racist against Shilpa yet we approve the slapping of a white old man who is almost as old as your father/grandfather - isn't it double standards?


Agreed! People r so emotionally attached to cricket that they r resorting to violence like this and damaging the houses of cricketers. On the other hand, the cricketers are participating more in advertisements than doing cricket practise and becoming couch potatoes like sehwag.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 25, 2007)

^^Don't say anything about sehwag.He is my favorite NOTHING-DOER


----------



## digg_digit_digital (Jan 27, 2007)

i just hope that greg chappell did not show any middle finger again. lol.


----------

